# Contributing members with email addresses:



## Chris (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm moving to a new bit of mail software tomorrow, so you might get errors during the day.

- You won't lose any email.
- Your settings won't change.

However if you get a mail server not found error, that's why, and it'll be back up hopfully within an hour or so of me starting the changeover. 

*Just in case* something happens, it'd be a good idea to clean out your mailboxes now and download anything you want to keep. I've done this before, but sometimes stuff happens.


----------



## Chris (Mar 19, 2006)

Also if you'd like a [email protected] email addy, as always you can get one by clickin' here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/view.php?pg=donate


----------

